# TP-link TL PA201 sehr langsam



## Walder91 (27. Februar 2013)

Mein TP link tl pa201 ist sehr langsam unter 200kbs und mit 200mps angegeben leitung ist 16.000 was kann ich tun um das zu verbessern


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Februar 2013)

So wie ich sehe, sind das powerline-adapter.
Kommt alles an, wenn du deinen rechner via lankabel mit dem modem/router verbindest?
Betreibst du sie in einer steckerleiste? (nicht gut)
Ältere verkabelung bei euch im haus?


----------



## Walder91 (28. Februar 2013)

Also internet kommz alles an haus ist 2000 gebaut worden und läuft nicht über eine steckerleiste


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. März 2013)

Was für einen router benutzt du eigentlich? Die fritzboxen können mit der neuesten firmware bei manchen dlan-geräten die link-geschwindigkeit auslesen. (funzt z.b. bei meinen devolo-dlan)
Ansonsten, gibt es software zu dem tp-link? Wenn ja, dann installier die doch mal. Vieleicht gibt sie dir eine verbindungsgeschwindigkeit aus. (mit was die adapter syncronisieren)


----------



## Walder91 (2. März 2013)

Fritzbox wlan 7320 software müsste ich mir im netz suchen ich schau mal nach danke


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. März 2013)

Walder91 schrieb:


> Fritzbox wlan 7320 software müsste ich mir im netz suchen ich schau mal nach danke


 Bei AVM gibts da was. (version 100.05.22)
Ich hätte hier auch noch eine beta-version mit der nummer 100.05.29.


----------



## Walder91 (5. März 2013)

Also diese normale also nicht betaversion ist drauf


----------



## Walder91 (5. März 2013)

Meint ihr das mit Auslesen


----------



## Walder91 (5. März 2013)

Das sind die dlan adapter


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. März 2013)

Walder91 schrieb:


> Also diese normale also nicht betaversion ist drauf


 Müßte dann also fritzOS 5.xx sein.


Walder91 schrieb:


> Meint ihr das mit Auslesen


Wenn du unter windows auf deiner tastatur einfach "druck" (print) drückst, hast du einen screenshot deines bildschirms in der zwischenablage. Den kannst du dann mittels paint oder einem anderem zeichen-programm da heraus holen. (leeres bild erstellen und dann einfügen)
Mach das bitte mal und poste das bild. Dann kann ich auch darauf was erkennen.


----------

